# ShopNotes, Issue Number 31 (January, 1997)



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Anyone have this issue? They have the plans for this miter saw table that I thought looked pretty nice:









Thanks!


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent ya a PM


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

*shope notes*

I have this one #75


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

How about volume 2, issue 11, 1993...


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

toolman Steve said:


> I have this one #75
> View attachment 12684


That would work!


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

That's good I thought it might work.:clap:


----------

